# We want to hire a woodworker



## SteveGolia (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello members! We are looking for a woodworker who can make approx. 20 wooden boxes for us per month. They will be made of pine or walnut, approx. 11×8 x 11 in. We are located near Philly. Please contact Matt: 856-397-3579.


----------



## bgood (Feb 24, 2019)

Send me all info.
Thank you


----------



## Jmpugsley (Mar 1, 2016)

I would be interested


----------

